# Frosch oder Kröte?



## chrisgruebl (25. Apr. 2008)

Servus

Gestern hat sich in unserem noch recht jungen Teich der erste Frosch eingefunden, ich denke zumindest mal das es ein Frosch ist (oder Fröschin?)

Foto 

Als kompletter Neuling in Sachen Amphibien würde ich lt. Bildern auf http://www.kaulquappe.de/  auf einen Springfrosch tippen??


----------



## Rheno (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte?*

Hallo, sieht für mich eher nach einer Kröte aus

gruss Renato


----------



## chromis (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte?*

Hi,

100% Frosch!

__ Kröten haben immer einer warzige Haut und wesentlich kürzere Hinterbeine.
Es ist auf jeden Fall eijner der drei __ Braunfrösche. Ob Gras- Spring- oder __ Moorfrosch, da möcte ich mich nicht festlegen. Die Arten sind so variabel gefärbt, dasss eine Unterscheidung (für mich zumindest) anhand eines Fotos nicht möglich ist.


----------



## chrisgruebl (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte?*

Servus Rainer



> __ Kröten haben immer einer warzige Haut und wesentlich kürzere Hinterbeine.




tnx, ok dann ist es auf jeden Fall mal ein Frosch - denn die Haut ist komplett glatt, heute früh nochmal angeschaut

Aufgrund der Verbreitung würde ich eher auf Gras oder Springfrosch tippen

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]__ Moorfrosch: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Verbreitung:*
      Nord- und Ostdeutschland, westlich bis zu den Rheinauen, südlich bis zum       Bodensee, Nordbayern, einzelne Vorkommen in Mittelbayern.

Der Bodensee ist ca. 700km weg und ich wohne über 100km südlich von Mittelbayern - der wird es wohl eher nicht sein... 


[/FONT]


----------



## karsten. (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte?*

Hallo


 

der wohnt bei mir 
und 
heißt Paul R. Temporaria

mfG


----------



## sternhausen (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte?*

Hallo zusammen
Ganz sicher ein Frosch!!!
LG sternhausen


----------



## chrisgruebl (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte?*

Servus

Hat mich ein wenig gewurmt nicht zu Wissen was für einer das ist, also Bild an http://www.herpetofauna.at/ gesendet, der meint 100% __ Grasfrosch 

Also Paul's Bruder (oder Schwester)....


----------



## flohkrebs (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte?*

hallo!
am Laich kannst du es am besten unterscheiden!
__ Frösche laichen vor den __ Kröten, und Froschlaich sieht aus wie Klumpen im Wasser.
Kröten laichen ein bisschen nach den Fröschen und sie machen "Laichschnüre", die wie Perlenketten aussehen.
liebe Grüsse!


----------

